# Injections levels



## zenshin (Dec 13, 2019)

Some feedback, but I will give a little info first. I started little over a year ago with trt, I originally got the testosterone pellets for the first 9 months and then switched to injections because the pellets got my estradiol levels to over 120. When I went to endocrinology they believed that 60 mg injections a week would put my estradiol levels in normal range, but I worried that it was to low of a dose.

With the pellets my peak after one month was 405 and my estradiol was 121. With the injection I was told to do the blood work 6 days after I inject. Day 6 my total levels were 565, my free was 15.9 on day six and my estradiol was 59. 

My endo doc said he believes my peak is was over 1000 and my free are in the low 20’s and tells me it is too high I should start injections at 40 mg a week.

so I just wanted some feedback and also why did such a low dose push my levels that high? My original total was 145 and free was 4.6. What do you think of 40mg injections. a week?


----------



## Beserker (Dec 13, 2019)

Everyone converts differently, but for me I found a sweet spot at 100/week of Cypionate.  Puts me at around 800 total and E2 below 40.   

That sounds way too low, don’t settle for less... don’t think that’ll “replace” anything.


----------



## zenshin (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m just wondering, day 3 is the peak I believe so is my doc right that my total is over 1000, but he won’t do the blood work that way when I asked him he wants to know what I am at on day 6 and he said 565 on day 6 is high, he was concerned more about my free being over 15


----------



## snake (Dec 13, 2019)

zenshin said:


> I’m just wondering, day 3 is the peak I believe so is my doc right that my total is over 1000, but he won’t do the blood work that way when I asked him he wants to know what I am at on day 6 and he said 565 on day 6 is high, he was concerned more about my free being over 15


Testosterone Cyp. will peak between day 2 and 3. I doubt you'll fall from over 1k to 565 in 3 days. If you're injecting yourself, you may have to be a little untruthful with your Dr. about the day you pinned. That E2 is concerning though. You really don't want to be on an AI for life.


----------



## zenshin (Dec 13, 2019)

snake said:


> Testosterone Cyp. will peak between day 2 and 3. I doubt you'll fall from over 1k to 565 in 3 days. If you're injecting yourself, you may have to be a little untruthful with your Dr. about the day you pinned. That E2 is concerning though. You really don't want to be on an AI for life.


 I agree I also don’t believe that I am over 1000, but seemed pretty sure of it. I was happy to see a pretty high free range. I think I wa in the 700 rang, but I am going to try the 40mg if I don’t like it I will go back to 60mg a week. My estradiol falls in the Cleveland clinic range which is 30-60 I am at 59 which is better then 121.


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2019)

If your Endo is worried about your peak levels, why doesn't he try 2x per week injections?

I'll lower your peak and also raise your valley, and could possibly help lower that E2 number.


----------



## zenshin (Dec 13, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> If your Endo is worried about your peak levels, why doesn't he try 2x per week injections?
> 
> I'll lower your peak and also raise your valley, and could possibly help lower that E2 number.



i have no idea, I am just glad that a small amount is going a long way for me. I assume some weight loss would help my E2 levels. Since starting a year ago with very limited exercise I had lost 26 lbs. if I make an effort to take exercise seriously I believe it would help my E2 levels


----------



## zenshin (Dec 13, 2019)

What is valley?


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2019)

zenshin said:


> What is valley?



The valley is your lowest testosterone level. 

By splitting your current injection dose in half, and taking that 2x per week, your levels could go from a high of 1000 and a low of 500, to a high of 800 and a low of 600. (numbers are just an example).


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2019)

How do you feel?

there is an easy way to find out your peak without guessing. If it’s important for your doctor he should test for it. Not guess.


----------



## zenshin (Dec 13, 2019)

I feel pretty dam good to be honest. Feel bad that I’m not really working out. I can actually feel that my levels are real good. Nothing really hurts anymore other than a mild ache or pain.


----------



## Raider (Dec 14, 2019)

These are exactly the guys I reached out with my TRT concerns, so you got the right guys on it. The thing that jumped out at me was that E2 level, seems pretty high. No itchy nipples or anything? Like I said, you have the right guys to talk to . They have great knowledge my friend!!


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2019)

zenshin said:


> I feel pretty dam good to be honest. Feel bad that I’m not really working out. I can actually feel that my levels are real good. Nothing really hurts anymore other than a mild ache or pain.



Quality of life is the goal. Hitting the gym is nice but it’s a success that you are feeling good now. 

Don’t focus too much on the number. Every guy on here will think you need more (was my first instinct too). But if you are feeling great, that’s what really matters.

I think I remember giving you a stern warning about those pellets when you first signed up


----------



## zenshin (Dec 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> Quality of life is the goal. Hitting the gym is nice but it’s a success that you are feeling good now.
> 
> Don’t focus too much on the number. Every guy on here will think you need more (was my first instinct too). But if you are feeling great, that’s what really matters.
> 
> I think I remember giving you a stern warning about those pellets when you first signed up


yes you did lol don’t get me wrong the pellets felt good and was very convenient as I hate injecting every week and for some reason the pellets  seem to raise E2 levels in a lot of men mine were 120+, So my level of 59 is better than than what is was at before. The injections feel way better and I love that a small amount is giving me the levels I have, my take is the less I need to take maybe the less chance of side effects, I could be wrong.


----------



## snake (Dec 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> I think I remember giving you a stern warning about those pellets when you first signed up


 Never heard a good thing about them. Never hear anyone get more than their first injection. The tract record of pellets is so poor I have no idea why they are still even used.


----------

